# socal body shop beware



## Guest (Mar 22, 2003)

What ever you do DO NOT UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES take your car to Huntington beach body works

my story here 

be aware this incident is still ongoing I have yet to even see the full extent of what they did to my car. I have the worst luck ever it seems

monkey-


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

dang that totally sux.. if you need a body shop referall send me a pm or send me an email and ill give u the one i always go to.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

feel sorry for you man. straight out, thats bullshit and theres nothing more to say. thats not the type of service i would want to get when i take my car to the shop. dont let them get away with everything they did, take them to court if you have to. good luck.


Deric


----------

